# Me and Tattoo; an all-PIC review!



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)




----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

That bad?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

now *THAT's* funny !!!!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

You had to do it, didn't you?

I heard that it is very good with orange juice, and a dash of fresh squeezed lime.

okay, I made that up, but it would be funny to see how many nasty concoctions we can make him try.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Can we see that again? :r


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for sharing....that was awesome! :r


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

yeah, I like to build the suspense! Actually, it was really quite good with the energy drink. Much better than with Soda! :tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I like that Webber grill you have...lol thanks for the review it was how do you say spitacular


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Aw Jimmeh!! Rum and energy drink.u


----------



## john51277 (Feb 27, 2007)

Killer review, I will avoid that I guess!!!!


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

That was awesome. Best laugh I have had all day.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

:r :r I guess actions speak louder than words in this case. u :r

Never had the Tattoo though. Is that any good?


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

You look like Dib from Invader Zim


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

that was funny.




i think i peed myself.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

:r:r:r Great review!


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

You should maybe try lighting it next time. <<woof>>


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

LMAO!


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

I didn't know you were supposed to spit rum to taste it!! I've seen it with wine but not rum. :r


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Hmm, so I guess you don't swallow :bn

Great review.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

hova45 said:


> I like that Webber grill you have...lol thanks for the review it was how do you say spitacular


:tpd: Great stuff....


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Hilarious review.
:tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

holy crap was that funny... great review!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Hmm, so I guess you don't swallow :bn
> 
> Great review.


he does have nice woman hands tho....:r

only u jimmy.....


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Hmm, so I guess you don't swallow :bn
> 
> Great review.


:r:r:r:r


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Very Funny! :tu


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Every time I see this thread I can't stop thinking it is:


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

Awesome review Thanks! Not sure I can do Energy drink and rum though.. I'm guess they should have never produce the tattoo?


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

:r:r:r I got two sized hands, didn't you know?! I still have some in my cabinet...maybe I'll do another review once it's aged some. :tu


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Awesome :r


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

too funny :r


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

TATTOO looks very ominous. From your reaction I think I will stick with Makers and Coke.


----------



## beernut (Jul 27, 2007)

:r That was awsome!

I had a bottle of Tattoo once. It took several months of searching to find someone willing to take the awful stuff off my hands. It's striking similarity to cough syrup earned it the nickname "rumbitussin". u


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

I guess the burnt Madagascar vanilla did not come through on the finish for you! :r


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

"Wen d'Cap'n pay a call ye best be b'low decks," they say.

Very funny post. Thx.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for that spewreview! I think I'll stick with my 3 ounces of 151 with a bottle of diet Coke.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm not going to give up on this cough syrup-type booze just yet. I have an idea she might just go well with Vault Zero. We'll see soon! :tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

boonedoggle said:


> I'm not going to give up on this cough syrup-type booze just yet. I have an idea she might just go well with Vault Zero. We'll see soon! :tu


Throw in some Jagermeister and some Mt. Dew and you're good to go.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I lol'ed!


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Dang - How did I miss this one? That's funny. I don't like Rum so I would never try Tattoo. Don't like cough syrup much either. 

Hey Jimmy who's your barber? Just don't want to wander into his shop by accident.:r


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

JaKaAch said:


> Dang - How did I miss this one? That's funny. I don't like Rum so I would never try Tattoo. Don't like cough syrup much either.
> 
> Hey Jimmy who's your barber? Just don't want to wander into his shop by accident.:r


Hey donkey...the man makes us keep our hair short, to keep us from all becoming hippies! I'd love to grow a beard and hide in the forest as well.:chk


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I just picked up a bottle, my local had it on sale. I liked it. I had it straight with a Rocky JR, and thought it was pretty good.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

That's what you get for letting someone else pour the energy drink. Bet you thought that you'd sneak that one through, didn't you?

:r:r:r


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

bleh i cant imagine that stuff being any good with energy drink. What about with some coke?


btw it looks like you have a nice deck to smoke on.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

JacksonCognac said:


> bleh i cant imagine that stuff being any good with energy drink. What about with some coke?
> 
> btw it looks like you have a nice deck to smoke on.


Thanks! Just got her built this summer! Now the winter is here, and I won't be able to enjoy those nice summer days. I mix rum and bourbon with Diet Coke, and was actually my first mixture before the energy drink. I pitched the concoction down the sink! Don't try it...you will gag!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> Thanks! Just got her built this summer! Now the winter is here, and I won't be able to enjoy those nice summer days. I mix rum and bourbon with Diet Coke, and was actually my first mixture before the energy drink. I pitched the concoction down the sink! Don't try it...you will gag!


that may have been the first time jimmey gagged.....:r


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

shaggy said:


> that may have been the first time jimmey gagged.....:r


:r Thanks for the confidence, Mikey! :ss


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

:r The whole time I was thinking to myself 'This can't be a good combo' as I was going down through the pics. The last one literally made me lol. Well done :tu


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

LMAO :r


----------

